# 8dp2dt... Is it all over?? Warning TMI alert



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey ladies,

Just after some reassurance or cold hard reality, whichever you can offer, I have broad shoulders so would rather you are honest.

This morming I went for my morning wee, all normal.

Then at 10am had a streak of brown blood when I wiped. Went to the loo again at 12pm and there was nothing. 1pm, another smear of brown but with a bit of pink in... 
Just been again now and it's getting slightly redder? This probs sounds horrible but it's also very "slimy" so almost like CM mixed with blood??

Has anybody experienced the same and able to share their experience? I thought the pessaries would at least hold off AF until I stopped taking them Should I now expect AF arrival in full force??


----------



## nj 123 (Mar 5, 2011)

*bambi* the pessaries can hold off the start of ur period but not always, having said that what ur describing sounds more like implantation I was 8dp3dt when I had mine so give or take a few hours the same as U R now, I used the back door for my pessaries but like I said on day 8 I suddenly felt very wet down below n when I wiped there was alot of cm like the type U have when U ovulate and it was streaked with red, so it sounds good to me, I had my official bfp today x x x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nj - Awwh thank you for replying, I was losing my mind! Congratulations on your BFP! Bet you can't quite believe it, I bet it takes so long to sink in. What are the next steps for you, have u a scan booked in?? Good luck to you  

Yeh it seems to be intermittent now, so sometimes nothing and then the odd small smear of brown blood now. I really hope it is implantation.
Yeh I had used the front for a few days but it was too messy and wanted to monitor my CM etc so changed to rear door for the pessaries. Much less messy  

Also had another strange symptom an hour ago... Just a wave of nausea and dizziness just came over me and passed after 20-30 seconds... Weird. 

xxx


----------



## nj 123 (Mar 5, 2011)

*bambi* yeah that's y I use the back door, its easier to c if U have a bleed then, I think it all sounds positive to me, I started to feel dizzy the day after implantation. Coz of the bleeding im booked in for a scan 2wks today, so another 2ww. We still carnt believe it so apart from each other we haven't told anyone else n nobody knows we've even had treatment. X x I hope it works for U x x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks NJ and I'll keep u posted!! 

Congrats again on your BFP


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Bambi

I had exactly the same on 8-10 days past a 2dt, i feared the worst but then hes sitting her playing on my iphone currently 

          

Donna


----------



## honeybee80 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I had implantation bleeding on both of my bfp! I would say its a good sign. I got my bfp on Thursday but have bled very heavy last Sunday been to the clinic and my hcg is rising so just  praying all goes well x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Honeybee - Awh hope it all goes ok and ur hcg keeps risking! When's ur next test?xx


----------



## honeybee80 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi  

The clinic have asked me to come in on Wednesday so fingers crossed


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck and keep us updated


----------

